# Will drilling holes in smoker tray help?



## BorderBoy (Oct 4, 2021)

I have a Masterbuilt digital 30"smoker.  I am noticing that often the second batch of chips don't ignite.  They often leave the smoker tray full with partially burnt chips.  I have read on some Masterbuilt forums that some people drill a series of small holes in the chip tray to help with combustion.  I have also read that some people put the tray right on top of the coils to ensure ignition at lower temps.  Are either of those ideas good solutions to this problem?   It seems to be a common issue with the owners of this model.  Apparently Masterbuilt raised the height of the chip tray on these new models and it is causing problems.  Anyone else aware of this issue and what do you do?


----------



## SecondHandSmoker (Oct 4, 2021)

Almost every MES owner here on SMF, has ditched the tray in favor of the A-Maze-N Smoker Tray or Tube or gone with a mail box mod.  

If your MES model is one with the chip loader, try pulling the chip loader out about and inch or two or a little more to improve the air flow.


----------



## Winterrider (Oct 4, 2021)

What temps are you smoking at and a digital thermometer inside to verify actual temps? My 40 would not smoke chips under 200°
Did mailbox mod for that reason


----------



## bauchjw (Oct 4, 2021)

I went to a mailbox mod a while ago, but before that I’d pull the chip feeder out halfway to help with airflow. I’ve also just removed tray snd placed a chunk directly on the coils. I guess like so much here it is what you find works best for you.


----------



## BorderBoy (Oct 4, 2021)

SecondHandSmoker said:


> Almost every MES owner here on SMF, has ditched the tray in favor of the A-Maze-N Smoker Tray or Tube or gone with a mail box mod.
> 
> If your MES model is one with the chip loader, try pulling the chip loader out about and inch or two or a little more to improve the air flow.


Thanks.  It started smoking a lot more when I did that.


----------



## BorderBoy (Oct 4, 2021)

Winterrider said:


> What temps are you smoking at and a digital thermometer inside to verify actual temps? My 40 would not smoke chips under 200°
> Did mailbox mod for that reason


I had to get it up to 225 at least before it would smoke.  I am using a Weber digital thermometer.  It appears to be more accurate than the thermometer that is built into the MES.  About a 10 degree difference.  I crank it up pretty high to get the chips started but then turn it down.  Another member here mentioned pulling out the feeder tube part way and that seems to help.


----------



## BorderBoy (Oct 4, 2021)

SecondHandSmoker said:


> Almost every MES owner here on SMF, has ditched the tray in favor of the A-Maze-N Smoker Tray or Tube or gone with a mail box mod.
> 
> If your MES model is one with the chip loader, try pulling the chip loader out about and inch or two or a little more to improve the air flow.


I keep running into references to the mailbox mod.  What is it please?


----------



## pc farmer (Oct 4, 2021)

I pulled my chip loader and chip tray out.  Use amazin tray with pellets or dust


----------



## bauchjw (Oct 4, 2021)

BorderBoy said:


> I keep running into references to the mailbox mod.  What is it please?



Here is a thread to read through as an example





						Help on Air intake - My attempt at "Mailbox mod"
					

Hi SMF Master's,  I'm new to this forum, but have deep diving through all of your valuable contributions since Thanksgiving. Apologies in advance for this being a long-winded post. I'm still a total newbie, but tried my best to read through as much of the wisdom you all have compiled.  Just...




					www.smokingmeatforums.com
				




You can use anything, origin is using an old fashion mailbox with drainage pipe running to the hole your chop loader uses. I also bought a MES smoke generator that has a male tube to attach to your mes and ran a n 8’ drain pipe into it. Spray painted flat black to reflect and distribute heat. It cleans up the smoke a bit and is useful for cold smoking in your mes too!


----------



## bauchjw (Oct 4, 2021)

Here is one of my more embarrassing moments and the resulting mailbox modification it led to, this was years s as go, but I wouldn’t say it won’t happen again!






						Epic Fail Redemption
					

Some may remember my Epic cheese fail a few weeks ago. . . First few pictures are a reminder if you missed it. Some good came of it and this is my redemption post. Mr T took pity on me and brought me under his cold smoking wing. I tried to make a slide show to explain. . . Bottom line up front...




					www.smokingmeatforums.com


----------



## daveomak (Oct 5, 2021)

BorderBoy said:


> I keep running into references to the mailbox mod.  What is it please?



I built this MB mod many years ago..  made a few mods to improve it and it has served me well....

The upper hole, in the door, eliminates the smoke from recirculating inside the MB...   Recirculating air is low in oxygen and the "fire" goes out...







Connecting the 3" solid aluminum flex to the Mb...












One member noted how much better the maze burned when there was 
room for air on the bottom of the maze..  So, it got stilts..
One MAJOR benefit of the MB is, it cools the smoke and creosote settles on the inside walls and not on your food.....






All the guts removed and elbow extending into the smoke chamber..







Exhaust tunnel to suck exhaust from the center of my MES 30....













ALL I burn now in my maze and smoker is dust made from pellets....Burns cooler, and cleaner in my opinion....
There are several threads on making dust....


----------



## Bearcarver (Oct 5, 2021)

BorderBoy said:


> I have a Masterbuilt digital 30"smoker.  I am noticing that often the second batch of chips don't ignite.  They often leave the smoker tray full with partially burnt chips.  I have read on some Masterbuilt forums that some people drill a series of small holes in the chip tray to help with combustion.  I have also read that some people put the tray right on top of the coils to ensure ignition at lower temps.  Are either of those ideas good solutions to this problem?   It seems to be a common issue with the owners of this model.  Apparently Masterbuilt raised the height of the chip tray on these new models and it is causing problems.  Anyone else aware of this issue and what do you do?




Here's a little History on MES units & Amazing Smokers:
My first MES smoked pretty good.
My second MES wouldn't start the chips in the box until it was well over 200°. I complained to Masterbuilt, but all the Little girls in the office kept saying was stuff on the list they were given---"Don't use extension cord, even if you aren't". "Soak Your Chips". "Don't soak your chips"-----In other words they were useless.

Then they discovered it was their chip burners fault:
That model had an extra piece of metal between the Heating element & the Chip Drawer, so they sent out "FREE OF CHARGE" a new Chip burner assembly to anyone who had that problem.  So I got one of them sent to me, and it only took about 2 minutes to change it.
This made the chips start burning almost as soon as you turn it up, even if it was only 67° inside at the time. 

However it still had the problem of having to put more chips or chunks in every half hour or so. Then when Todd Johnson invented the Amazing Smoker "AMNPS. Tray" I got one of them & that solved my Smoking problems for the next 12 years. And I Never needed a Mailbox, except for my Mail.

Bear


----------



## fxsales1959 (Oct 5, 2021)

Bearcarver said:


> Here's a little History on MES units & Amazing Smokers:
> My first MES smoked pretty good.
> My second MES wouldn't start the chips in the box until it was well over 200°. I complained to Masterbuilt, but all the Little girls in the office kept saying was stuff on the list they were given---"Don't use extension cord, even if you aren't". "Soak Your Chips". "Don't soak your chips"-----In other words they were useless.
> 
> ...


great thread. still milking my MES 30.I also have one that the electronics seems to have failed. makes a nice "table" next to the  functional one.


----------



## cmayna (Oct 5, 2021)

Here’s my mailbox mod.   As what daveomak did, I put the maze cage on stilts.


----------

